# Cellar Tracking App?



## 4score (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm looking for a simple smart phone (iPhone) APP to track my collection of wines. Ideally I'd like something that could identify the current inventory, allow you to take out a bottle, and track the inventory by location (in the house wine rack, wine fridge, garage cellar, etc.). Bonus if you could also record notes about the various vintages/varietals.

There seem to be a lot of "wine APPs" out there. Just looking for one that other wine makers have used successfully and find valuable.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2015)

Commercial wine or home brew?


----------



## Thig (Oct 1, 2015)

I use an app called Wine+ by Metosphere and love it. It keeps up with all the pertinent data and has a memo section to put your tasting notes. Not sure what it cost but it was cheap. They also have a free version just called Wine. It is the one with corkscrew and corks in the picture.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 1, 2015)

If you use the on-line Cellartracker database, you can use the CorkZ app to interface with it on your smartphone.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 1, 2015)

+1 I tried quite a few including Vivino and then looked at Cellartracker. It was hands down the winner for commercial wines plus it is free. They make a free app as well for smartphones and pads. I input my entire inventory of commercial wine (~350 bottles) in a couple of hours. You can then update things from any computer with an internet connection. You can sort on anything. Vintage, varietal, winery. Everything is tracked. I have rarely had to create a new wine as there are so many users even when I get a Fall or Spring wine allocation shipment somebody has already beat me to the punch and created that wine/vintage. They even have a place to put what you paired it with or who you drank it with. Its fast and very easy to use.


----------



## 4score (Oct 1, 2015)

Some great recommendations....thank you, I'll take a look. 

I'm looking for something to help track a combination of commercial and home-made wines.

Cheers!


----------



## Treeman (Oct 7, 2015)

I use cellartracker and you can add your own home made wines to the database. I include my notes on producing the wine, and it helps me keep track of whats in the cellar. There is also a vinopal app for ipad that interfaces to cellartracker.


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 8, 2015)

So I just added the first of my wines made from fresh grapes into Cellar Tracker! Worked like a charm. All the way down to the AVA and even Sub AVA if you have one. Now to add the rest and then try and keep up with keeping things current!


----------



## Treeman (Oct 8, 2015)

Nice! I was able to find it by searching the database. I guess that I'll have to renew my subscription to wine advocate see the pro reviews. [emoji3]


----------

